# Separating mum from the kittens



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Millie is due to give birth around the 6th October (British Blue Shorthaired), I've studied everything about preparing for the birth, the birth itself, and aftercare, however, I've been told by my friend who breeds British Shorthaired, Birmans & Ragdolls, to remove Mum, when the kittens reach 5 weeks old, because if not, mum's milk sometimes "goes off", and can cause severe stomach upsets in the kittens, which in turn can cause them to die, depending how ill they become and despite vet treatment.

I'm already fretting about this, because being a "mummy's girl" myself, I'm going to really struggle with removing mum from the babies at this age. Obviously, if this is the best thing to do, then I will feel better about doing it, knowing that it's in the kittens best interest.

Providing all goes well (which I'm praying it does), I will keep a kitten, my sister wants one too (already has two British), my friend wants two kittens, and if there is enough to go round, my aunty & uncle want 2 aswell. They are all responsible pet owners, having pets all their lives. I'm then going to have Millie spayed.

Carol xx


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I've never heard of that happening...not to say it couldn't...but if it does, I'd say it's pretty rare.

Myself, I'd leave the kittens with Mum for as long as she'll tolerate them. ONLY, and only if, the kittens or mother appear to be having a problem would I seperate them. If the kittens are doing fine, they're staying with Mum. Cats do a better job of raising kittens than people do... (usually). :wink:


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Mastitis is pretty rare in cats, so I don't think it is necessary to remove the kittens from mom so early. If you are worried about this occurring, the best thing to do is to keep an eye on Millie's mammary glands to make sure they aren't hot, red or swollen. Also, weigh the kittens frequently to make sure they are gaining at a normal rate.


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks guys, you've really put my mind at rest!  

I was really very worried about the thought of having to separate them. I just can't imagine kittens being separated from their mum at such an early age. As you said, I'm sure in most circumstances, we are no substitute for their real mum!

My spare bedroom (already pink & girly :wink: ), is already set up for them. As the kittens get a little older, will it be ok for Millie to come out of that room for a run around with my other 4 cats, providing they are all well (they usually are, but you never know), and then put Millie back in with kittens again. I'm just thinking about giving her a break from the kittens at intervals throughout the day :? All my cats are indoor cats, so I would imagine that this may help in keeping out any possible infections etc.

What would be the best age to introduce the kittens to my other 4? 3 boys & a girl? I also have a Chocolate Labrador, and I've read breeder's websites, where they have raised the kittens with their dog (when they are a bit older), so they are better adjusted towards other pets in their new homes. Is this a good thing to do? Personally, I don't think I will, because Toby (dog) is only 2 years old, and although he's brilliant with all the cats, he might get over excited with new kittens, wanting to play with them, which my frighten them.

Really sorry for all the questions, but I want to do my best for Millie and the kittens, and I value your opinions.

Carol xx


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Holly's breeder moved the kittens from the 'nursery' into main stream life in the house after they received their first health check up and vaccines at about 6 weeks. She also did not allow any visitors until that age.


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

doodlebug said:


> Holly's breeder moved the kittens from the 'nursery' into main stream life in the house after they received their first health check up and vaccines at about 6 weeks. She also did not allow any visitors until that age.


Aww, thank you very much for the advice, I may just allow my other cats to interact with them, at this age, when they've had their check-up's with the vet. I think Toby, my dog may be a bit too much for them at this age.

I'm not going to allow any visitors, into the spare room until around this age either, to keep any infection threat to an absolute minimum. Then perhaps I'll allow my sister who is cat mad into see them! :wink: 


Thanks again,

Carol xx


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Oh no, you don't have to separate the kittens from their mum. I don't know of any breeders that do that (unless they have to due to a sick mother) and they don't have any problems with the kitten tummies. 

I don't separate my kittens from their mum either and I've never had any tummy problems in my kittens. I have a kitten that's almost 5 months old now and he still suckle from time to time. There's no milk now but he does it anyway, it's social and cosy.  

So don't think about that. Let the kittens be with their mother.


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Sol said:


> Oh no, you don't have to separate the kittens from their mum. I don't know of any breeders that do that (unless they have to due to a sick mother) and they don't have any problems with the kitten tummies.
> 
> I don't separate my kittens from their mum either and I've never had any tummy problems in my kittens. I have a kitten that's almost 5 months old now and he still suckle from time to time. There's no milk now but he does it anyway, it's social and cosy.
> 
> So don't think about that. Let the kittens be with their mother.


Thank you very much for your response.

I wont be separating them now. I'm so pleased that they can stay with their mum. I must admit, this was the only part I was dreading! I live next to a farm, and when they separate the calves from their mothers, the cows "cry" constantly for their babies, it's really upsetting!

I'll keep you posted on the progress.

Carol xx


----------

